
Charitable Giving Is Down. It Might Be Time to Reform the Charitable Deduction - sneeze-slayer
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/11/12/778326512/charitable-giving-is-down-it-might-be-time-to-reform-the-charitable-deduction
======
dwnvoted2hell
It might also be time for charities to actually be held accountable for the
millions they make, instead of paying their CEOs "competitive" pay, and giving
them golden parachutes. Also, as more and more billionaires decide to preserve
their wealth using charities, it's a no brainer that less people would want to
give. In a very real sense, I'd be willing to bet the people that are supposed
to be served by charities are getting less than ever before. Remember the
Haiti fiasco with Red Cross.

~~~
dwnvoted2hell
That's the spirit! Downvote! Downvote! Downvote! Downvote!

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for breaking the site guidelines. Making accounts to
abuse HN will eventually get your main account banned, so please don't do
that.

